# 45 lock miter bit question rookie



## flyingbassett (May 20, 2014)

I have the Rockler bit and setup jig. Do I need to cut my piece to 45 degrees before routing and if so how much of the dimension will be lost?
Thanks


----------



## Semipro (Mar 22, 2013)

No you do not ( proper setup to match pieces is most important to fit together properly)

Click here http://m.youtube.com/watch?autoplay=1&v=xbJszKqyfBA


----------



## BCK (Feb 23, 2014)

once setup...the bit does the work


----------



## algebraman39 (May 1, 2014)

Hi Guy
BC said it best-- work with scap pieces of wood the same thickness as the material you will use in your project-- work at getting the bit set properly until you are making corners that fit very tightly-- NOW you are ready to use the wood you want to have in your project. It really takes some practice, especially in the beginning, but after a bit (no pun intended, LOL) you will set the bit up easily
Good luck

ORG


----------



## jamesamd (Jul 21, 2011)

I always remove most of the waste on the TS before milling the profile.
One pass,DONE!I make gauges to mark the waste to be removed,cut off the waste,one pass,no tearout,no multiple passes to avoid tearout.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

As has been said, unlike dovetails which I send through a straight bit first, lock mitres are best done in one pass, but do remember that once the set-up is right, make a spare piece to make the next set-up for the same thickness wood a simple matter.


----------

